# Habanos Forum Rules (Important!)



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

You are about to enter the forum dedicated to Cuban Cigars. We ask you to accept this Cuban Cigar User Agreement upon entering this Cuban cigar related forum. These rules are in place for a reason and must be adhered to.


DO NOT post requests for sources or ask how to buy Cuban cigars or Cuban products. Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S.

NO selling of Cuban cigars or any other Cuban products on the forum.

Do NOT ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc., again, Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S.

Do Not link Cuban cigar sources or sites in any thread or attempt to hint at sources.

Do Not post pictures or words that depict how Cuban cigars were illegally shipped or received.

Do Not post anything that hints or discloses which country you ordered from; and do not post pictures revealing such shipping tactics.

Do not attempt to PM or email other members for Cuban cigar sources, as this can be perceived as Spam and will be dealt with swiftly. Members receiving these requests should report these messages to the Moderators.


Discussions of Cuban cigars should not take place in any forum other than the Habanos forum. This includes posting pictures that can be interpreted as a purchase.

While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the United States. For that reason we would ask our international members to respect this as well. If you happen to live in a country where Cuban peoducts are legal...you have many envious friends!


If you choose not to follow these guidelines, it can result in the loss of access to these areas of the forum, and potentially the loss of membership to Puff.


Some advice: Keep in mind that although you've been a member of Puff for awhile, you are new to this particular forum. Things you say may not be interpreted the same as they were in the rest of the forum. Get to know what's "kosher" to discuss and what's not. Get a "feel" for the forum first, before posting. If you're not sure whether something should be posted, then it's probably not. Ask one of the Mods. if you're uncertain. Good commonsense is the key to having a successful experience on the forum.

Along these same lines, be aware that sometimes comments can be misinterpreted the wrong way. For example: Asking someone to "Send you some of these cigars." or "Hey! If you don't like them, send them to me." Although meant in" jest", this could also be interpreted as "mooching".


These guidelines are intended as a reference tool for members gaining access to this forum, please refer to them often. They will make your experience here an informative and, hopefully an enjoyable one.

We also remind you that you agreed to adhere to these rules when signing up to use our forums.



Your moderators and administrators of Puff


----------

